# Need somewhere to live for the whole of March 2009



## wella1000 (Nov 10, 2008)

My partner and I have thought long and hard about moving to Zakynthos - we are almost ready to take the plunge and want to arrive early March 2009 to find work for the summer season and then make a final decision before uprooting everything from the UK. Can anyone advise of somewhere where we could stay for that month? A holiday home would be fine provided it has the mod cons that are needed (you know, tv, satellite, washing machine etc.) It may be that we could then take a long term let, or at least use it for a base to enable us to find that long term let! We are not kids ( both very young at 44 and 47 respectively) and are completely respectful of other peoples property. To add to this, if anyone could advise of any work that may suit us (we both currently run our own successful pub in the UK) then that would be great. I read and speak Greek - not fluently, but can get by. My boyfriend can do just about anything with a pub and I am very strong on the financial side. Any help would be very much appreciated - efharisto philos.


----------

